# Reset carte mere ?



## Carbonized (24 Mai 2002)

estce dangereux de faire un reset de la carte mere ?
J ai un prob apparemment entre ma carte graphique et la rom de mon DP800.
J ai tout essaye, mais cette maudite carte (radeon 8500) me fusille le systeme audio interne de mon mac (alors ke je n ai pas de prob lorseke je la met sur un G4 400).

Est ce ke je risque quelque chose a faire le reset ?
Dois-je enlever aussi la pile pendant le reset ?


----------



## albin (24 Mai 2002)

si je me sousviens bien le reset de la carte mére et un gros zappage de pram donc tu peut le faire sans probléme pour cela oui il faut enlevée la pile de la carte mére et aussi le cordon secteur. Et une fois que tu redémare pense a reméttre à l'heure ton mac.
Ton probléme peut venir aussi du driver qui est incompatible avec la ROM donc dans ce cas c'est ou une mise a jour de driver ou de la ROM
bonne chance.
a+


----------



## iBen (27 Mai 2002)

je suis pas certain de l'efficacité mais pour un reset, une pression sur le bouton situé sur la carte mère ne provoque rien d'irréversible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je l'ai fait une fois avec la pile en place mais l'alim débranchée.


----------



## Bernard53 (27 Mai 2002)

Personnellement j'irais faire un tour sur la base de données d'Apple en utilisant *reset* comme mot-clé. Il y a 23 références dont une ou deux devrait être intéressante.

Salutations.


----------



## Carbonized (28 Mai 2002)

oki, merci, j irais voir chez apple.

Par contre j ai effetue le reset, mais ca na rien changer a mon probleme.....

Chez ATI, on me dit de rendre la carte, et chez mon revendeur, ils refusent de la reprendre car elle fonctionne correctement sur un G4 400 (sur lequel j ai essaye), et pensent ke c un prob logiciel (alors ke le prob et le mm sous os9 et X, et j ai mm installe un nvx system sur mon DD firewire, mais rien n y fait).

En attendant, ma carte est retournee ds sa boite....


----------



## 800007 (28 Mai 2002)

Merci mille fois pour ce post car j'avais un prob (post: g4 466 mort? Heeeeeeeeeeeeeelp) et le fait de faire un reset m'a sauvé.

MERCI.

En espèrant que ton prob se résoudra


----------

